# Weeds



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The worst.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/the-worst-weeds-ranked-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm surprised nightshade isn't on that list. I still have nightmares of hoeing it out of bean fields. Also Venice Mallow, Velvetleaf, Lambsquarters.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> The worst.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/the-worst-weeds-ranked-naa-ben-potter/


I have yet to raise crops (outside of a garden). For pasture, thistle and milkweed seem to stand apart.

But I have at least one cow now who eats thistle. And after milkweed freezes, they eat it.

There are a few other weeds I have not identified that the herd does not eat.

All in all, weeds and grass are tasty. After they run through the rumen and turn into beef.

I tasted my hay today. Not a big fan. But, after my cattle eat it? Spectacular!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Horse nettle is the worst for me. Stuff is hard to kill. Not only is it toxic, but it makes a bale pretty nasty because the little thorns cause a problem.

Ralph


----------

